# local comp this weekend my first



## bowtieracin (Oct 5, 2011)

Got a local comp this weekend i'm giving it a try. it's my first try man i'm excited i think i got eveything including the kitchen sink loaded in the trailer! lol we are doin brisketalso a first for me what better place to give it a try?! pork shoulder,poultry and a side! Will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 5, 2011)

*Good luck and let us know how it turns out.*

*Don't forget the Q-view*


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck! It takes some stones to open yourself up to comparison.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2011)

Go get 'em Buddy!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck and have fun!!

    Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2011)

Good Luck!!!

Todd


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 6, 2011)

Well i got all the meat trimmed,rubbed,injected and sittting in the fridge just waitin!! Can't wait


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 6, 2011)

Good Luck and I'll drink a beer to ya!!! Try to be patient, comps are a waiting game until the turn in time!!!

Any other info about the comp?

Cheers!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck and have fun... happy smoking


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 6, 2011)

It's in brooklyn Ia the fire dept. is putting it on as a fundraiser for equipment. It's there 1st annual. I just need to let it roll just like being at home and all should be good. other than

i'm not taking my big smoker but the ones i am taking are tried and true.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck! bring back some award winning Q-View.


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 8, 2011)

You'll do fine

Don't forget to take some pics


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 8, 2011)

Well things went great!! I got 3rd in sides did the no bake mac n cheese, 3 rd in brisket!! this was my first time ever doin one! it turned out super i felt  tender moist good flavor  and then we got 1st in pork shoulder!! so things went very well! Can't thanks everyone here enuf for all the great ideas and suggestions and help!! brisket took 15 hrs it started out as a 15lb but think i trimmed 2 pds it stalled at 154 degrees so long i think it burned that into the screen on my 732!! lol thanks again am tryin to upload pics kinda  no lotta tierd rite now


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, congratulations! Good for you and I am sure you had a ton of fun~ any pics?


----------



## mossymo (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice work and impressive! Looking forward to your pics...

How did your poultry do?


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 9, 2011)

pork loin ready for some loving for a friday nite snack


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Good job Bub...  you made SMF proud


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## raptor700 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats on a job well done.

The brisket looks awesome!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Way to go! If you did this good in your first comp, imagine how well you'll do in future ones.


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, thanks a bunch for sharing your pics, making me hungry all over again! Nice pieces of meat you had ready there, and your presentation plate made me want a sammy! Congratulations again for your success, and good smoking to you in your future, too!


----------



## tom c (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks alot guys for all the kind words!!!!! it was from all the help everyone gives here that made it possible! I thought that `154 degrees was gonna be burned into my maverick 732 screen forever as long as the brisket stalled out there.


----------



## bowtieracin (Oct 10, 2011)

here's the smokers in action


----------

